# Dirt + Sand + Dwarf Hairgrass



## ChrisX (May 28, 2017)

Everything grows in dirt and sunlight. There probably wasnt enough waste in the tank for algae to grow. IMO.

I left a bucket of trimmings out all summer and they still look great. I just brought them in. There was no algae.


----------



## Bananableps (Nov 6, 2013)

ChrisX said:


> Everything grows in dirt and sunlight.


A lot of people seem to think you also need pressurized co2 and chemical fertilizer! I'm glad we're of the same mind, but it frustrates me when people post pics of failing hairgrass in inert gravel and a half dozen forum veterans tell them that a high tech setup is their only option



> There probably wasnt enough waste in the tank for algae to grow. IMO.
> 
> I left a bucket of trimmings out all summer and they still look great. I just brought them in. There was no algae.


Fair point, but there are two other tanks on that shelf: one an empty 2.5 with dirt and hand, the other a round vass with just tap water and java moss. Both had filamentous and suspended algae. It's not a perfect control -in fact, it did not occur to me until now to think of them as controls- but I think they provide some insight.

None of this is very scientific, but it definetly has me thinking about putting together a more controlled experiment next season. Thinking of making that whole shelf a rack of 2.5s.

I don't put hairgrass in my scapes anymore - too invasive.


Edit, for full disclosure: just realized the empty 2.5 also had some dead plants in it. That might be a source of nutrients for algae. Also, nothing was growing in it to absorb dirt nutrients. But the moss vass still makes me feel encouraged. You are right to be skeptical, though.


----------

